# Aiva and other computer generated music



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

Not sure where this belongs, I guess it's here in the "Today's Composers" section. Anyway, I'm seeing more and more of the AI stuff in music composition, the latest from a company called Aiva that was showcased in the recent nVidia keynote. Check out their creations at http://www.aiva.ai/creations to get an idea.

I know we can pooh pooh it, saying that it's just copying, that it doesn't have soul, can/t/won't come close to humans, etc. but the reality is that it's already replacing human-generated music in areas like ads, background/ambient music, etc. E.g., see (and hear) the Luxembourg work:






Sounded pretty good to me, and I can easily see AI music making a lot of business sense for people looking for inexpensive music with quick turnarounds for non-critical applications like this one.

What do you guys think of AI music and what it means to composers? To me, it seems like producing generic/elevator/background music has become even less attractive (especially if done for commercial reasons), if it isn't bad already. We always wanted to make high quality, unique works that stand on their own - seems like it's becoming even more obvious now.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Ads, background music, music you don't "listen to". If a computer can do all of that, great. Its like computer generated wall paper. I don't need hand painted wall paper.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I wouldn’t have guessed this was A.I. music. It seems to fit quite well. I believe that what saves it and makes it work is that it’s also been performed by actual human beings. It looks like it already has a future because there are already numerous examples, but I would still see human beings involved on some level for orchestration and making other adjustments to fit the context that it was created for. I don’t see it automating everything but those with musical talent still overseeing the final product and playing a vital role. The final product still has to be assessed by somebody with musical talent.


----------

